# Level5 new adapter for extendable handle



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Big thankyou to Scott Murray and the Level5 team for sending me this new kit. 
For those of you that don't know, I had a Level5 extendable box handle that had a problem, so Scott not only sent me a new replacement handle from the USA to New Zealand, he also sent me this new adapter kit to refurbish my old handle, all I had to do is pull the guts and brake lever out and fit the adapter, so now it's a 3 in 1 extendable handle......brilliant idea :thumbup:
It would be hard to beat backup service like that.....my toolkit is slowly turning red :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Top form Level 5 :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Now thats service i wonder if tapepro would look after me like that??? :thumbup: i might have to consider going red


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well done LEVEL 5 ...this the way we like companies to look after their customers


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Love their handles affordable and sturdy.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I can vouch for their pumps, had one for many years now and it's always been stored capped and full, they are as good as you can get but for some reason they're cheaper....which isn't really a bad thing.


----------

